# Camper UK Summer Open Weekend



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Is anyone going to the Camper UK Summer Open Weekend over 20-22 July?
It is held at their camp site a few miles outside Lincoln.

We might go, but can't say for certain just yet. 

Cheers for now,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

We are.
Hope you can make it Jock and of course Rita
Steve


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

zoro said:


> We are.
> Hope you can make it Jock and of course Rita
> Steve


Booked and paid now Steve. We'll see you and Jo there :thumbright:................and anyone else that's going too. 

Cheers,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Ok Jock see you there unless we are still stuck at Knutsford show


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

Unfortunately, you will have to put up with us two as well.

All the best

Alan & Sue


----------



## CruckleyCaravan (Jan 21, 2013)

Think me and the missus will be going, hopefully be able to put a few faces to names


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

CruckleyCaravan said:


> Think me and the missus will be going, hopefully be able to put a few faces to names


I know where you are coming from CruckleyCaravan, however, this thread was for last year's summer meet, courtesy of Camper UK.

Their brochure listing the dates for the 2013 season came through the post yesterday, but if not yet registered with them, you can do so using the phone number at the bottom of their web page, and also keep an eye on things >>Here<< and >>Here<<.

Might see you there this year. 

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------

